

Twitter Inventor Jack Dorsey Is Working For Twitter Again - jkaljundi
http://www.businessinsider.com/jack-is-back-twitter-investor-jack-dorsey-is-working-for-twitter-again-2010-11

======
andre3k1
From the article:

 _> Some sources say Jack is back on new Twitter CEO Dick Costolo's request,
and that Ev isn't thrilled about it._

Interesting.

